# furbearers permit



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

i am 15 years old and i can't find any info on how to get. do you just go buy one or do i have to take a class?


----------



## huntall (Sep 11, 2007)

A class is required before you can buy a license. Not sure of the age cut off for needing the class but at 15 yr old I am sure that you will need to do it.


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

alright


----------



## dckhuntr (Oct 11, 2007)

i have a question to add to this then. is there a place i would need to go or can i take it online


----------

